# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - Wednesday 7th August



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 7th August, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
Korry
R6B TT
TT02OOT & Mrs TT02OOT
NaughTTy, Mrs NaughTTy, Miss NaughTTy and poss Miss NaughTTy's friend.
K4HHH
MikeeB


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll try and get along for this Penny


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one Rob!


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

We'll be there, Paul & Nic.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great news Paul!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Probably


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I hope so! Bringing Mrs & Miss NaughTTy?


----------



## K4HHH (Jun 30, 2013)

phodge said:


> *Wednesday 7th August, 7:30 PM*
> 
> The Three Horseshoes
> Wycombe Road
> ...


Hi new to this and hope to attend skills not good on forum sorry but hope to attend in my 1st TT MK1 240 Sport loving it replaced my GTI Edition 30 
Fingers crossed to meeting you all
H


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi K4HHH - hope you can make it, it will be great to meet you! Glad you are enjoying your qS!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to join us next week? 

If the weather is good, we can even sit in the garden! [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## MikeeB (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi penny

I last joined you in February, but am feeling brave once more and hope to see you again this Wednesday.

Cheers
Michael


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Will be great to see you again, Michael!


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Wanted to get to this but work means its looking unlikely. Will try again for next month! Have a good evening.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Phil. Hope work doesn't keep you too late.

We'll manage to get together one month I'm sure! :lol:


----------



## K4HHH (Jun 30, 2013)

phodge said:


> Hi K4HHH - hope you can make it, it will be great to meet you! Glad you are enjoying your qS!!


Ok I 'm in will be there bit late as working in town and hope to be there approx 8.15 wait for me 
Best H


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Excellent news! See you tomorrow.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Many thanks for last night Penny - was a great evening.

Nice to see another new face and the return of a recent one


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Paul, it was great to see all your mob too! 

H - it was great to meet you. Hope we'll see you again soon. 

Michael - don't leave it so long next time!


----------

